# new to the Forum - new to Audi



## USDMTTS (Mar 23, 2009)

Purchased Meteor Grey 09 Audi TTS

Came from Civic Type R --> 2004 Sti modded 450hp --> 2009 Audi TTS

Saying hello from the States and wanted to say that all the info on this forum is great!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad you found the info useful!

You picked the best colour 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

USDMTTS said:


> Purchased Meteor Grey 09 Audi TTS
> 
> Came from Civic Type R --> 2004 Sti modded 450hp --> 2009 Audi TTS
> 
> Saying hello from the States and wanted to say that all the info on this forum is great!!!


Where in the states, mate?
cheers
jon


----------



## USDMTTS (Mar 23, 2009)

Im in Connecticut.

and I love this color - got the whole front end wrapped to protect from rock chips etc


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Glad you found the info useful!
> 
> You picked the best colour
> 
> Welcome to the forum


:/ no he didnt - wouldn't buy a nice car with a dull colour - should of had ANY other colour!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

